# my ultimate 95k pc



## coolgame (Apr 23, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:
gaming>video editing and will be joining animation course
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
yes but depends on the product
3. What is your MAX budget?
A:92-95k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:hell yeah

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win 7 x64 ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:have 1TB.need 1 more

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1920x1080

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7.5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:myself with my friends help

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:may 12-20th

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:monitor,dvd drive,keyboard,speakers.i have an invertor for my home which powers my current c2d rig.so may not be needing an inverter as well.suggest

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:
Mumbai/yes
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:i have decided to go for the following configuration



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|17000
*Motherboard*
|msi p67A-GD55(sli support)/gigabyte p67A ud3r|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB cl8|5900
*Graphic Card*
|gtx 580|29000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB|2800
*PSU*
|corsair AX 850W|11500
*Case*
|CM haf x|12000
*mouse*
|razer abyssus|1000
*Cooler*
|NOCTUA nhd14|4750
*mouse pad(suggest)*
|any razer|600
*Total*
||95k approx 
please suggest me where to get the corsair AX 850W?and also a good p67 mobo not exceeding 10k.will stick to the cooler and case because i am planning to push my chip to its limit on air at good temps.is the razer abyssus good vfm?please feel free to put forth your suggestions.95k will be the very limit i can extend to.will be better if 2k becomes less.and NO intel boards.they look cheap


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16500
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO(SLI+CF)	12000
RAM	G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM	5800
Graphic Card	MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II/OC	28000
HDD	Seagate 1TB	2700
PSU	Corsair HX 850W	9500
Case	CM haf x	12000
DVD Writer	 ASUS 24X SATA DVD	 1000
mouse	razer abyssus	1000
Cooler	Cooler Master V8	4750
mouse pad	any razer	600
Total	 	94k approx


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

@nilgtx260 G.Skill RipjawsX 2x2GB - 5.9k??
I hope u typed it wrong...


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 23, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Since he has a keyboard remove it and add a higher smps like corsair 1000hx which is modular.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Glacialtech GP AX 950 is sufficient to sli gtx 580 n OCing...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

My suggestion will be:-

Core i7 2600K @ 16.5K
ASUS P8P67 PRO(SLI+CF) @ 12K
Corsair XMS3 2 X 4GB 1600 MHz @ 4.8K
MSI HD 6950 2 GB is Crossfire @ 31K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.6K
Asus 24X DVD Writer @ 1k
Antec Dark Fleet DF-35 CAbinet @ 7.8K
Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA @ 7.9K
Razer Imperator Mouse @ 3K
Razor Goliathus Mouse pad @ 0.5K

Total 87.1K and you are having another 8K in your hand. This beast is actually such a powerful system that it can play any games coming in next couple of years in their highest setting without a hassle. I have gone for a multi-gpu setup because for sometimes I'm using one and believe me it is very easy to setup if you have a good cabinet with proper cable management. 
Here I've skipped the CPU cooler because it is unnecessary for the i7 2600K. Because of its 32nm fabrication process it consumes very less power and generate very less heat. It all the reviews you will find that with the stock cooler it can get past 4GHz easily and I don't think you are gonna get past 4 GHz sooner.

What are the upgrades possible:- Get a motherboard with 3 PCI Express X16 slot so that you can go for a dedicated PhysX card or 3 way CF/SLI in future.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 23, 2011)

he can easily add ssd too to boost OS performance...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*Motherboard*
| Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4  | 12500
*RAM*
| G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM | 5800 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|28000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | ASUS 24X SATA DVD | 1000
*PSU*
| Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA | 7900
*Case*
|HAF X|11800
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razor Goliathus | 500
* Total*
||89700
Optional upgrade,
SSD - Intel X-25 M 40GB - 5.4K


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

Crossfire Config



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16500
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO(SLI+CF)	12000
RAM	G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM	5800
Graphic Card	2xMSI HD 6950 1GB CF	29000
HDD	Seagate 1TB	2700
PSU	Corsair HX 850W	9500
Case	CM haf x	12000
DVD Writer	 ASUS 24X SATA DVD	 1000
mouse	razer abyssus	1000
Cooler	Cooler Master V8	4750
mouse pad	any razer	600
Total		94k approx
SLI Config



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16500
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO(SLI+CF)	12000
RAM	G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM	5800
Graphic Card	2xMSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC	29000
HDD	Seagate 1TB	2700
PSU	Corsair HX 850W	9500
Case	CM haf x	12000
DVD Writer	 ASUS 24X SATA DVD	 1000
mouse	razer abyssus	1000
Cooler	Cooler Master V8	4750
mouse pad	any razer	600
Total		94k approx
You must buy this, don't go for single GTX 580 (though GTX 580 will be more than enough), 2 HD 6950 crossfire can seriously boost the gaming performance which is better than GTX 580/HD 5970....close to HD 6990/GTX 590 (at least in some games).You really got serious money, so spend it for the best.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

Well i suggest to stick with a single gtx 580 now and sli that later when prices drop. Going for 69501gb cf or 560 sli right away will close the upgrade path. Anyway , its your choice. Multigpu has its own set of hassles. Stick with the most powerful single gpu for now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> My suggestion will be:-
> 
> *Core i7 2600K @ 16.5K
> ASUS P8P67 PRO(SLI+CF) @ 12K
> ...




+1. let me modify a little -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr II * 2|32000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 RAID | 5400
*PSU*
| Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA | 7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
|
* Total*
|86500
for 10k more you can also get a 6970 in crossfire.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

Very good modification Jas. Just one thing... give him 8 GB of ram, otherwise there may be chance of bottleneck as the system is gonna very very powerful.
Corsair single stick XMS3 4 GB 1600 MHz is available @ 2.4K.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

Get 2x4GB DDR3 1600 CAS8 GSkill Ripjaws X for 5700 or so OR 2x4GB DDR3 2000 MHz for around 8k


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 24, 2011)

+ssd in that 10k... i should remember everytime...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> +1. let me modify a little -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything seems gr8

But I think GTX 560ti sli has more scaling than HD 6950 crossfire , also we can save 4K for SSD & more - ASUS gtx 560ti Direct CU II is 13700 

Also if the OP want to use linux then he dont want ATI !

PSU - I wud get Corsair HX 850 instead of glacialtech ! 5 years of warranty its 1.5K more but max output will be up to 925w to 950w  (corsair is reliable)

Get Corsair H70 CPU cooler !


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

IMO forget about future proofing. If you can't upgrade to Ivy Bridge in 2012, then go for a 2500k atm and save the remaining money. Also, instead of 6950CF go for 6950 OC for 16k. And then upgrade to 79xx when it comes out later this year.

Just spend as much as you can constantly upgrade. The thing with computers is, that you need to spend around 40-70k annually as an average to stay up to date.

If your budget for 3 years is going to be just 1 lac, it won't work out. Then spend 60k now and keep upgrading later.

Assuming you can afford to spend around 1L right now and about 40-50k every year hence, this rig will suit you best

Core i7 2600k 17k
Gigabyte P67A UD4 Be 12600
GSkill Ripjaws X 2Ghz DDR3 8k
Coolermaster SilentProM 1000 watts around 11-12k
AMD Radeon 6950 2GB OC 16500 (Buy 6970 for 20k if you are on a budget, then don't go for CF)
Western Digital Black 64mb 1TB 7200 RPM 5k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB 32mb cache 7200 RPM 2.7k
Coolermaster/Razer Mouse pad 1-1.5k
Razer Deathadder or above for 2.5-5k
Razer Lycosa or mechanical or other good keyboard around 4-5k
Coolermaster HAF 932 or HAS X, only go for full tower or super tower, respectively 9.5 and 11.5k
2 X DVD RW from different brands 2k+
Coolermaster V6GT for 4k, this comes close to a V10 and I guess beats a V8, don't even compare it to 212 plus(212 plus > N620)
SSD of 80-120 GB if budget permits

Speakers have to be really good with this rig, allocate at least 10k there if you don't have something nice already.

For a monitor, don't go for anything less than a Dell U2311 for 14k if you plan to upgrade that as well!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

What is it man, you don't have to spend 40K annually to be updated. Listen, a future proof config does not mean that it will have all the future generation hardware, it means it will run all the upcoming software, games with ease and having good upgradability option to add new hardware.
And believe me a Sandy Bridge 2600K can handle anything that comes in next 3 years. Upgrade does not mean that whatever is latest in the market, you've to jump into the market to purchase it. 
Check with Asingh, he is having a C2Q 9500 and HD 4890 Crossfire, the best of the hardware of 2-3 years back and he can easily play everything with ease.

And Intel is also releasing ivybridge processors for current p67 mobos, so he can easily upgrade to it when 2600K is not sufficient enough for the OP.
Similarly, HD 6950 in Crossfire can ahandle all the games in their highest setting in the coming 3 years. It is not like that their 7000 series will just obliterate the HD 6000 series.

I think you are getting the meaning of future proof wrong buddy, it does not mean to have all the future gen hardware.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

IMO as of mid 2009, the C2Q couldn't run games smoothly. You needed the Core i7. So if you had bought a Core i7 920 in 2008 it would have lasted 2-3 years.

But SB is at the end of the lifecycle and may not last that long.

Be prepared to upgrade in at most 9-18 months to enjoy 0 CPU bottleneck!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

please check some reviews of the high end C2Q processors. They all will run the current generation games smoothly when coupled with a Powerful card. Obviously i7 Nehalem will perform better than them but that does not mean C2Q will be not able to run anything.

Similarly, people having i7 950 do not need to upgrade now as it is well enough for all the highest end current generation games.

Again you are talking about the life cycle of a processor.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 24, 2011)

hey guyz thanks for the infos.here is a bit i couldnt add as yesterday mtnl servers were down for some reason
ya i know about multi gpu hassles i would have gone with sli(nvidia fanboi)or ati CF if i had not seen gtx 580 sli.and i am going to make entries in hwbot so i need a good cooler.will try for 5GHz.and SILENCE IS A MUST FOR ME.thanks for the infos.no need for an ssd.i would rather be  patient enough than spending too much on ssds.i want to go for an 80+gold because my electricity bill just goes up by 1k and my parents blow their top over it.i dont need a dvd drive as i have one on my current rig. the msi p67A-gd55 does support sli so if i get that or a z68 board having sli,i will go for it.and please suggest me a good mouse pad.i am not sure whether glacialtech is good enough.

and
this is just part 1 of my update.will be adding new speakers(if i need to because my current altec lansing 2.1 channel speakers are pretty decent.donno the model number) and monitor afterwards as i get funds.and for the monitor,i have a  19"(work)and i am buying a 46"TV for my home which i will be using mostly for gaming.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

Even I used to think like this when I was a kid. 

But from experience I can tell you that even when a Q9550 and i7 860 give similar average FPS, or even close minimum FPS, that doesn't mean that the experience will be the same.

Although the FPS increase in going to Core i7s was just like 20-40% in game, the actual difference is much more.

Games will stutter and lag on a Q9550 even with 60 FPS, and the gameplay won't be smooth at all. However, things will be butter with SB at the moment.

I went from a Core i7 860 @ 3.675 to Core i7 2600k at stock and in some games I did notice more smoothness and better gameplay, despite almost the same FPS, things became much smoother and quicker!

And this is despite the fact that I had 8GB XMS3 dual ch RAM throughout, that too DDR3 1600 Mhz.

So nothing but the CPU caused the difference.

And this is the difference btw a SB and Core i7 and presently can be felt in only 10-20% of the games if not less. But 95% of the games can feel the difference btw a Q9650 @ 4+Ghz and a a core i7 at stock.

Similarly, dual cores can't be used any longer, and they were really new back in 2006/2007(C2Ds) but by 2008 late/2009 beginning, they weren't up to the mark.

The moment Intel launches 8 core Ivy Bridge, in at most 3-6 months you will need to upgrade, and you will feel the need even sooner


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Games will stutter and lag on a Q9550 even with 60 FPS, and the gameplay won't be smooth at all. However, things will be butter with SB at the moment.



which game?



coolgame said:


> tsuggest me a good mouse pad.i am not sure whether glacialtech is good enough.



Razer Goliathus - 0.5K
Steel series 4HD - 1.5K

Glacialtech 950W is good


----------



## coolgame (Apr 24, 2011)

anyone on the cost of the AX 850W?

i know a gaming mouse makes a difference.but does a gaming keyboard make any?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

TX850 - 7.4K
HX850 - 9.6K
AX850 - 12.6K

I would say stick with glacialtech 950W rest is upto u....

Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA = TX950


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2011)

Akshay, I am using an C2Q, and face no lag what so ever--all maxed out @ 1080pi.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 24, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Everything seems gr8
> 
> But I think GTX 560ti sli has more scaling than HD 6950 crossfire , also we can save 4K for SSD & more - ASUS gtx 560ti Direct CU II is 13700
> 
> ...



560 ti scales in sli similarly to 6870 in crossfire. 
Introduction - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II OC SLI Review | [H]ard|OCP
6950 in crossfire equals a 570 sli.



coolgame said:


> hey guyz thanks for the infos.here is a bit i couldnt add as yesterday mtnl servers were down for some reason
> ya i know about multi gpu hassles i would have gone with sli(nvidia fanboi)or ati CF if i had not seen gtx 580 sli.and i am going to make entries in hwbot so i need a good cooler.will try for 5GHz.and SILENCE IS A MUST FOR ME.thanks for the infos.no need for an ssd.i would rather be  patient enough than spending too much on ssds.i want to go for an 80+gold because my electricity bill just goes up by 1k and my parents blow their top over it.i dont need a dvd drive as i have one on my current rig. the msi p67A-gd55 does support sli so if i get that or a z68 board having sli,i will go for it.and please suggest me a good mouse pad.i am not sure whether glacialtech is good enough.
> 
> and
> this is just part 1 of my update.will be adding new speakers(if i need to because my current altec lansing 2.1 channel speakers are pretty decent.donno the model number) and monitor afterwards as i get funds.and for the monitor,i have a  19"(work)and i am buying a 46"TV for my home which i will be using mostly for gaming.



ok. so you plan a GTX 580 in sli. good.

for overclocking i will prefer the ASUS P8P67 PRO anyday over that msi. 
asus one is solid overclocker.

look for a MSI GTX 580 Lightening. otherwise MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II.

NH-D14 is a silent cooler. even NH-U12P-SE2 is silent and cheaper and one of best performers and will suffice.



coolgame said:


> anyone on the cost of the AX 850W?
> 
> i know a gaming mouse makes a difference.but does a gaming keyboard make any?



gaming keyboards allow macros, good key feedback, backlighting  etc etc. see some reviews.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2011)

each games it varies ! but i am finding More value for Money ! GTX 560ti sli costs hardly 27K to 28K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 25, 2011)

^^see apples to apples comparison at the bottom of each page. Top of each page shows max playable settings across each setup.!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> But I think GTX 560ti sli has more scaling than HD 6950 crossfire


No, you are wrong here.

2 * HD 6870 1GB CF = GTX 560 1GB SLI in performance.
2 * HD 6950 2GB CF = 2 * GTX 570 SLI in performance. The former is much cheaper and much energy efficient. Scaling in HD 6000 series cards is excellent.



damngoodman999 said:


> each games it varies ! but i am finding More value for Money ! GTX 560ti sli costs hardly 27K to 28K


Please have a look at this article thoroughly. *link*


----------



## coolgame (Apr 25, 2011)

ya but the 560sli has just 1gb of video memory.i like all my settings to be maxed out.and also,sli/cf has its own driver issues so i am better off with 1 card.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

yup, go for GTX 580.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2011)

ico said:


> No, you are wrong here.
> 
> 2 * HD 6870 1GB CF = GTX 560 1GB SLI in performance.



Actually its this way buddy:

*hd 6870cf 1gb < Gtx 560 sli 1gb < 6950 cf 2gb*

That is how things look like in the *hardocp review*. They had tested the msi GTX 560 twin frozr II sli and it performed briliantly in that test. In some tests 6870 cf 1gb came close to 560 sli and in some, gtx 560 sli came close to 6950 2gbcf. But things remained as the above order in the end. Read the review carefully. It actually holds true when you sli two factory overclocked cards like msi twin frozr II and this is where 560 has an edge over the reference version.

Incidently, 560 ti non-reference cards are available in abundance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Actually its this way buddy:
> 
> *hd 6870cf 1gb < Gtx 560 sli 1gb < 6950 cf 2gb*
> 
> ...



No , i too made a mistake HD 6870 scaling s are equal to GTX 560ti , i was just talking about about GTX 560ti single card performance (my bad) 

HD 6950 2GB crossfire is better VLM but if its 30K i wud really appreciate it !


----------



## coolgame (May 2, 2011)

how is the seasonic x-850?is it better than the HX/AX 850?also suggest me a UPS


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 2, 2011)

coolgame said:


> how is the seasonic x-850?is it better than the HX/AX 850?also suggest me a UPS



Seasonic X-850 is good , but IMO i prefer HX 850 over it ! 5 year warranty


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

suggest me a ups please.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Seasonic X-850 is good , but IMO i prefer HX 850 over it ! 5 year warranty


Seasonic makes power supplies for Corsair. Seasonic X series has 5 year warranty. Seasonic X-850 might very well be the best 850w power supply ever made. Corsair AX series is infact rebaranded Seasonic X series. But you can go for Corsair AX850 as Corsair's customer service is great.

and Corsair AX series/Seasonic X series > Corsair HX series.

Corsair HX650+ = 7 years warranty, 80PLUS Silver
Corsair AX series = 7 years warranty, 80PLUS Gold
Seasonic X = 5 years warranty, 80PLUS Gold


----------

